# have u heard about dark red moss?



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

have u seen a picture of Dark red moss as aquatic plant???

somebody said its rare red color moss... i want to see it


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Never seen nor heard of it in freshwater.. Would be interested to see about it if it's out there though ^^


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Joon, contact Tom Barr. I believe he has something of that nature :^)

I heard its picky. Real picky.

-Gordon


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Bryum miniatum is a red colored moss but as far as it growing in a submerged state I don't know about that.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

I dont want to buy it, i cant afford it 

but i just saw it yesterday 

this guy is an importer of rare plants who lives in Asia

he imported it as Ultra Rare Aqua Plants "Dark Red Moss" from South America

kept it for 3 months and can see it growing 


i asked him more clear pictures cuz it looks interesting  

















pics from his blog , not in English
http://blog.naver.com/kkaripark


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks awesome, I would love some!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

Page is Korean. He has a lot of rare plants!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmm. I would quite literally kill to get my hands on that moss.


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

At first glance, doesn't look moss-like in structure to me. Atleast compared to what I have seen of different moss structures. Since south America was mentioned made me think of that columbian river something cristales that has Macarenia clavigera which turns red certain conditions.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dang that is something else, I want


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Joon always has the underground connections for this stuff


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

http://all-that-is-interesting.com/colombias-stunning-river-of-five-colors

Colombia’s Stunning River Of Five Colors
Known by many as “the river that ran away from paradise” and the most beautiful river in the world, Colombia’s Caño Cristales or The River of Five Colors is a veritable biological wonder. For most of the year, the river remains nondescript: clear currents, greyish rocks, cool waters. However for a brief period of time the Macarenia clavigera, a plant that lines the river floor, turns a brilliant shade of red that is only complemented by radiant shades of yellow and green sand, blue water, and many other hues in the color spectrum.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

Dang!

That's gorgeous, but the first thing that jumped into my mind was H.G. Wells' "red weed" from "War of the Worlds". (Which, in its way, makes the stuff even cooler...)

~Bruce


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

That honestly looks more like algae.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

It is stunning algae or not!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

no I have not, but I am interested now. :biggrin:


----------



## mgood (Nov 8, 2012)

Not sure what's growing on my Mopani, but I like it, and it has a red hue. On the small piece, the red whatever grows in spots around and through the moss. As you can see on the larger pieces, it grows well on the whole wood. Green moss is growing in spots.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Would add color to any tank that's for sure.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

have some of the red moss in stock, trying to bring them to nice condition


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

From what I have read in the past, this is a flowering plant, not a moss. To my knowledge, it does not have roots, but attaches by holdfasts to rock and wood.
The red coloring is seasonal in its native habitat in clear streams in Colombia
It name, Macarenia clavigera, is not etched in stone scientifically, at this point.
Bill


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

catfishbi said:


> have some of the red moss in stock, trying to bring them to nice condition


Which moss are you referring to? The OPs moss or the Columbia river moss?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

saddletramp said:


> From what I have read in the past, this is a flowering plant, not a moss. To my knowledge, it does not have roots, but attaches by holdfasts to rock and wood.
> The red coloring is seasonal in its native habitat in clear streams in Colombia
> It name, Macarenia clavigera, is not etched in stone scientifically, at this point.
> Bill


 
THIS IS CORRECT
its a wicked picky plant likes colder water too


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

where do i get some of this good red stuff?


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

i saw a post in the trade forum, some one is selling them i think.


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

I saw someone on aquabid selling a 8cmx8cm portion of red moss for $80 a few days ago. Good looking stuff.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

aluka said:


> i saw a post in the trade forum, some one is selling them i think.


It doesnt look that great in those pics


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

It looks like marine algae


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Attractive red moss


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

That doesn't look anything like a moss. It's an algae. Try _Caloglossa_...


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tinanti said:


> That doesn't look anything like a moss. It's an algae. Try _Caloglossa_...


i guess its a desirable algae....

but will shrimp devour it all away?


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I believe it's a macro algae. I would like some solid info on it. There seems to be a lot of speculation but no real information.


----------

